# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Neff] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ NEFF  SD13GT1F

## p270

καλημερα 

οπως λεει και ο τιτλος σε αυτο το neff υπαρχει το εξης προβλημα 

παιρνει νερο τρεχει ο χρονος αλλα μεχρι εκει αν του πεις να βγαλει τα μερα τερματιζοντας το προγραμμα τα βγαζει αλλα δεν πλενει 

σε επισκεψη που εγινε απο το επισημο service ο τεχνικος που ηρθε χωρις να κανει καποιον ελενχο απλα ειχε ενημερωση να το βαλουμε σε λειτουργεια λιγα λεπτα πριν ερθει ειπε οτι ειναι το μοτερ τιμη 250ευρω 

η ερωτηση ειναι 

ειναι σιγουρα το μοτερ και αν ναι μπορουμε να βρουμε απο αλλου η πως μπορω να κανω τεστ για σιγουρια
NEFF.jpg


τα στοιχεια του πλυντηριου ειναι αυτα

  E-NR : S4956N1/12  


  TYPE : SD13GT1F

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εννοείται ήρθε στο σπίτι σου ... ήσουν παρόν όταν πασππάτευε το πλυντήριο? Τι περίπου τον έβλεπες να κάνει?

----------


## p270

δεν ειναι δικο μου ειναι του αδερφου μου και δεν εκανε τιποτε απλα το ακουσε και ειπε χωρις καν να το ανοιξει η να κανει κατι αλλο ειναι μοτερ το προβλημα αυτα 

για αυτο και ρωταω γιατι ο τροπος διαγνωσεις μου φαινεται καπως

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ε τότε αυτό που άκουσε ο τεχνικός (για να σου είπε μοτέρ) ... φαντάζομαι θα άκουσε ένα μικρό βουητό.... ή και τίποτα .
Αν άκουσε ένα βουητό ... ίσως να μάγκωσε από την τσιμούχα που έχει το μοτέρ (που είναι για την εκτίναξη του νερού) . και να θέλει αλλαγή η τσιμούχα του μόνο . Μερικές όμως εταιρίες κάνουν τις πάπιες και λένε άλλαγμα όλο το μοτέρ.

Αν δεν άκουσε τίποτα (ούτε βουητό) ... τότε ίσως είναι και κάποιος πυκνωτής καμμένος για το μοτέρ αυτό. και σπανίως από το πρόγραμμα κτλ

----------


## p270

οποτε το ανοιγω και ψαχνω η το παραταω ; 

ξερει καποιος να δωσει καποια βοηθεια για αρχη ; αν ειναι οντως μοτερ παιζει να το βρω απο αλλου;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν είσαι ορεξάτος και μερακλής .... όρμα ! 
Σημειώνω ότι είναι αρκετά μπελαλίδικο ... θα βγάλεις το πλυντήριο έξω ... για να μπορείς να ανοίξεις με άνεση καπάκια κτλ .... και σιγά σιγά φτάσε κοντά στην περιοχή του μοτέρ ( όχι της αντλίας) .. είναι στο κέντρο και από κάτω από το πάτωμα του πλυντηρίου ... όταν φτάσεις δες αν γυρίζει με το χέρι το μοτέρ με άνεση ... και δες αν φαίνονται ίχνη διαρροής νερών κάτω από την τσιμούχα του μοτέρ ή τίποτα άλατα .... αν αυτά όλα είναι οκ .... ψάξε κοντά στο μοτέρ για πυκνωτή καμμένο ....

----------


## p270

ορμαω δεν εχω τετοια θεματα αυτο εχει πυκνωτη οπως και τα πλυντηρια για ρουχα; 

οπως και να εχει μολις το ανοιξω θα γραψω τι βρηκα και βλεπουμε 

σε ευχαριστω για την μεχρι τωρα βοηθεια

----------


## konman

Ανοιξε το δεξιο καπακι απος κοιταζεις το πλυντηριο.
Το μοτερ ειναι μπροστα και πανω του ειναι ο πυκνωτης.

----------


## p270

thanks φιλος το αλλαζω με την μια η υπαρχει καποιος ελενχος 

ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι αλλα με πλυντηρια δεν εχω πολλα πολλα οποτε ρωταω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ίσα ίσα , όσον αφορά τον πυκνωτή η ειδικότητα σου είναι ..... θα μπορείς και να τον μετρήσεις αν είναι εντάξει. όσο για έλεγχο κάνε αυτά στο #6 . και αναλόγως τι θα δεις πες μας

----------


## p270

οκ μολις βρω χρονο μαλλον μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα το λυσω και οτι βρω θα το αναφερω 

σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 για την βοηθεια

----------


## p270

καλησπέρα

  σήμερα έγινε η πρώτη προσπάθεια επισκευής έλυσα από δεξιά όπως μου είπατε και βρήκα το μοτέρ με τον πυκνωτή μετρώντας τον πυκνωτή χωρίς να τον βγάλω αλλά τον είχα αποσύνδεση από το μοτέρ πήρα μετρήσει 1.5mf είναι σωστό η όχι για να βγει είναι παλούκι αφού πρέπει να βγει όλη η κάτω βάση του πλυντηρίου

  μέτρησα και το μοτέρ με το πολυμερή στις επαφές 1και 3 που πάνε τα καλώδια και στο μπιπερ περνώ βραχυκύκλωμα δηλαδή σφυρού το μπιπερ του είναι σωστό η όχι στις επαφές 2και 4 πάει ο πυκνωτής τον όποιον κατά την μετρήσει το είχα αποσυνδέσει


  όποια βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη ευχαριστώ από τώρα


  βάζω και κάποιες Φώτο για καλύτερη επαφή με το θέμα

IMG032.jpgIMG033.jpgIMG034.jpgIMG031.jpg

----------


## konman

Βαλε ενα κατσαβιδι και γυρισε των αξονα του μοτερ.
Προσοχη στο πηνιο.
Ο πυκνωτης ειναι 1,5mf κανονικα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάνε δοκιμή με ένα κατσαβίδι όπως στο μήνυμα #13 να δεις αν ρολλάρει το μοτέρ στο σημείο με βέλος στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
Επίσης σιγουρέψου για πυκνωτή (τι γράφει επάνω για τα mF ) ... είναι σίγουρα 1,5 mF όπως το μέτρησες? μου φαίνεται λίγος  , περίμενα τουλάχιστον κοντά στα 5 mF . 
και δίπλα στην 1η φωτογραφία (δίπλα από το μοτέρ προς τα δεξιά) νομίζω φαίνεται η αντίσταση? μέτρα την και αυτήν να δεις αν είναι κομμένη .
Αν όλα αυτά τα βρεις εντάξει .... δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις το νερό και την αποχέτευση κανονικά , όπως έχει με ανοικτά τα καπάκια ... για να μπορείς να κάνεις έλεγχο αν πηγαίνει ρεύμα ή όχι στο μοτέρ κτλ και βλέπουμε.

----------


## p270

ok ευχαριστω  ναι τον πυκνωτη τον μετρησα τοσο με το πολυμετρο μετραει οκ τους πυκνωτες ετσι και αλλιως δεν φαινεται τι γραφει ειναι βιδωμενος στο μοτερ και με τα γραμματα στην καω πλευρα για να τον δω θα πρεπει να το δυαλυσω ολο θα κανω οτι μου ειπατε και βλεπουμε

----------


## konman

Το πυκνωτη των ειδα στη neff και ειναι 1,5mf.
Και εγω των περιμενα 8mf αλλα το μοτερ εχει 
και  ρελε εκκινησεως.

----------


## p270

λες να ειναι ο ρελες ; να μην παιρνει εντολη ; 
μολις το ξαναδω θα μετρησω ταση επανω στο μοτερ και βλεπουμε 

υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουμε σχεδιο του πλυντηριου η απο καπου να το κατεβασω ;

----------


## konman

> λες να ειναι ο ρελες ; να μην παιρνει εντολη ;


Γυρισε των αξονα του μοτερ και αν δεν δουλεψει κοιταζεις και τα υπολοιπα.

----------

